# Leather bound set of 10 His Masters Voice LP's - Gilbert and Sullivan ''Patience''



## Langers (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello

I am absolutely new to this forum and was looking for some guidance please?

We have an old family album - what I think may be collectable - Leather bound set of 10 His Masters Voice LP's - Gilbert and Sullivan ''Patience'' - recorded under the personal supervision of Rupert D'Oyly Carte.

Very good condition. 
It would appear it is listed as Album Series Number 106.

Would anybody be able to point me in the right direction as to who may be able to value it with a view to us selling?

Mike


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Langers said:


> Hello
> 
> I am absolutely new to this forum and was looking for some guidance please?
> 
> ...


Hello Mike, type the title in the eBay search engine, a few days ago I saw some G+S recordings. 
Hope this is helping just a little bit.


----------



## Langers (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you - very kind....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Langers said:


> Thank you - very kind....


Look it's still there:
https://www.ebay.nl/itm/154599659889?hash=item23fedb9971:g:S8QAAOSwrTdhNmG0


----------



## Langers (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks Roger.
Looking at this type, mine looks a lot lot older and authentic. It is a 10 x LP set and has some provenance I believe?
I guess I should go seek out some record valuers / collectors...?


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

These are 78 rpm discs not LPs. They sold very well in their day and there are still lots of these sets around in antique shops and on market stalls so they really aren't collectible. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Langers said:


> Thanks Roger.
> Looking at this type, mine looks a lot lot older and authentic. It is a 10 x LP set and has some provenance I believe?
> I guess I should go seek out some record valuers / collectors...?


Please let us know how you got one, so we can help others perhaps.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Langers said:


> Hello
> 
> I am absolutely new to this forum and was looking for some guidance please?
> 
> ...


As another poster has pointed out - these G and S sets were made in massive numbers and are incredibly common. 78s collectors would have no interest in them whatsoever and their value is 0. Even charity shops dont take them.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Langers said:


> Thanks Roger.
> Looking at this type, mine looks a lot lot older and authentic. It is a 10 x LP set and has some provenance I believe?
> I guess I should go seek out some record valuers / collectors...?





Langers said:


> Thanks Roger.
> Looking at this type, mine looks a lot lot older and authentic. It is a 10 x LP set and has some provenance I believe?
> I guess I should go seek out some record valuers / collectors...?


The set on ebay is a 2 disc LP set - it also has virtually no value. Your set of 78s is even less in demand - its doesn't matter how authentic or antique you think it looks. Why do you think it has some provenance? A hunch? 
In the world of 78s and LPs - collectors have 0 interest in Gilbert and Sullivan - I can tell you - I used to be an LP dealer and I knew experts who dealt in 78s and your set has 0 value. I have personally thrown g and s sets like yours into the large skips at the local authority recycling centres. In fact no sets have any value as far as I know - the valuable 78s are usually a 78 disc with a song on each side or maybe instrumental - and only then when something is very rare and the artist is sought after. I have a grandfather who was a Scottish accordion player who made records for a company called Beltona in the 30s. I would pay £100 for any of these discs but never see them anywhere and I know of others who are looking - he only made 6 records and they were not made in high numbers. There is an example. A rare piece of Scottish folk history and for me personal family interest. But your set has no interest to anyone.
But by all means if you don't believe me - seek out a 78s dealer and find for yourself though it wont be easy as many 78s specialists dont advertise their phone numbers as they have excited people calling them all the time who have found grandads old toscanini 78s in the loft and think they have stumbled on a gold mine. Oh if you have the old wind up gramophone - that might be worth something.


----------

